# help me with your solution please



## hamedx (May 22, 2010)

hi guys
last year i had install freebsd router through this guide : Setting Up a FreeBSD Router, Step-by-Step (except DHCP and PPPoE), and this is very useful to now. but my company buy 1 Mb/s bandwidth and they wanted me to shape and managing this bandwidth just like this :

boss room = 512 kb
pc2 = 128 kb
pc3 = 128 kb
,...

the question is do i need to install pf,carp and other packages to do this or is there any better solution ..

by the way , do i need to deinstall any of my installed packages for this operations?


thank you


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2010)

PF is part of the base system. It's not a port so there's no need to install anything. You do need to recompile your kernel to enable ALTQ.

Setting up ALTQ:
http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/queueing.html


----------

